# cannot access device behind router



## UKenshin (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a netgear router wtg624 v3. It receives an ip address of 192.168.33 from my sprint(embarq whatever) dsl modem. I have a security camera attached to my router with a static IP of 10.0.0.7. When I am connected to my network I simply type in the static IP of the camera and the port number used to access it in the address bar of my web browser. Example: 10.0.0.1:1200. How do I get to the same device from outside my router's network. I port forwarded port 1200 to the static IP.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Way too confusing.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.



Let's see this from a computer connected to the router:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## UKenshin (Oct 17, 2007)

sorry about the confusion.
The dsl modem is a sprint 645 series
The router is a wgt624 v3
The laptop in use is an inspiron 9400, 1.73 GHz, 2046 MB ram, running vista home premium
The security camera DVR is Lorex model #?
The external IP assigned by sprint to the modem is 71.0.158.82
The IP assigned by the modem to the router is 192.168.1.33
The IP assigned by the router to itself is 10.0.0.1
The IP assigned by the router to the computer is 10.0.0.2
The IP assigned by the router to the DVR is 10.0.0.7
The computer is connecting wirelessly and the DVR is wired
From the internal network 10.0.0.7:1200 brings up the remote viewing of the DVR
From an outside location how do I get past the modem and router to reach port 1200 on 10.0.0.7?

here is the ipconfig from command
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Ukenshin>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ukenshin-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1500 Draft 802.11n WLAN Min
i-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7D-53-CB-9E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::694f:766f:56b:8356%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, October 17, 2007 5:22:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 18, 2007 5:22:05 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167778685
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-8B-AF-79-6B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2802:3a67:f5ff:fffd%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{8B46484B-4B71-497B-88E6-7AA3A7DB0
202}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{C81E69E3-E40B-480B-93BE-70C1ADD04
522}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{8B46484B-4B71-497B-88E6-7AA3A7DB0
202}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{8B46484B-4B71-497B-88E6-7AA3A7DB0
202}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:10.0.0.2%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Your problem is that you have two routers, the Sprint and your Netgear. You need to get rid of one. :smile:

You should log into the settings for the Sprint 645 modem/router and disable the router part. You do this by putting it in RFC 1483 Bridging Mode. Before you change the settings, you may want to see if there is an option to export/save the settings to the PC. That way you can always restore them later if you need to. Also note down the login settings for your ISP (not the administration username and password for the modem itself) as you will need to transfer those from the Sprint 645 modem to the Netgear router. These are specifically the username, password and usually a method such as PPPoA or PPPoE etc. Some ISP use DHCP as the method which doesn't require a username and password. A few ISPs use hard coded IP settings but you'd probably have to pay a bit more from Sprint to get those.

Now plug the internal port of the ADSL modem into the WAN port ( in olden days you use to need a special crossover cable for this but most new devices handle it for you). Turn both of the devices off, and turn the modem on first and wait for the ADSL sync to finish. Then turn on the Netgear. You should be able to log into the Netgear (put in the new settings if you still need to) and check status page on the Netgear to make sure it is connecting to the internet.


----------



## UKenshin (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Johnwill. I appreciate the help.
This is a full explanation of how I solved the problem.
1. Open up command prompt. Type telnet 192.168.1.1
2. Enter default password for zyxel 645r modem 1234
3. Choose option 1 and use spacebar to toggle router IP to No and bridge to yes. Hit enter to return to main menu
4. choose option 4 and use spacebar to toggle encapsulation to RFC 1483. The other options in the menu should alter themselves accordingly. Hit enter to return to the main menu.
5. choose option 11. Choose subcategory 1. Change route to none and bridge to yes. Hit enter to return to the main menu.
6. This has nothing to do with the problem, but I recommend changing the default password while you are telnetted in. The simple default password is a security risk and the device can be accessed by anyone.
7. Reboot the modem
8. The modem is now acting like a bridge, which means it is not logging you in to your ISP. It simply forwards everything (including the external IP, which is what we wanted) directly to the router.
9. Use a web browser to access the router. I.E 10.0.0.1
10. Default login for most routers is admin for the user name and either admin or password for the password
11. Change the answer to does your internet require a password to yes and enter your login information provided by your ISP.
12. Add a port forwarding protocol to the router that will send the desired port directly to the device you want to access. If you make it port 80 or 8080 you will not need to specify the port along with the external IP address when you are logging in remotely.
13. There are a few other things to look out for. Be sure that you have remote management of your router turned off it may cause a conflict with the port. Be sure to change default passwords for all devices as they are readily available online and people have too much time on their hands.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is it all working now?


----------

